# Tank labels



## MissHarlen (Jul 25, 2017)

Does anyone have any templates for tank labels, or links to ones for sale?

I feel like there was a website that sold acrylic tanks and also had really cool tank labels.


----------



## user 666 (Jul 25, 2017)

what do you mean tank labels?

I just use an inkjet printer to make labels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 25, 2017)

I just use my label maker.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Anoplogaster (Jul 25, 2017)

P-touch label maker

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## user 666 (Jul 25, 2017)

Anoplogaster said:


> P-touch label maker


P. Touch?

which species is that?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 25, 2017)

user 666 said:


> P. Touch?
> 
> which species is that?


Oh Brother, you had to ask.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 25, 2017)

user 666 said:


> P. Touch?
> 
> which species is that?









I was curious about trying these labels out actually, because if you want to reuse the enclosure then you can erase the old name and write the new one on, without having to peel the label off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Jul 25, 2017)

user 666 said:


> what do you mean tank labels?
> 
> I just use an inkjet printer to make labels.


LaDiDa Mr. Fancypants     gong all high tech.

I use a pencil, paper and tape.













Resized952017031295225612



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2017
__ 3



						Re-housed 40 min ago...already blocked the hide, moved the plant, dug a hole (behind the glare)...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 25, 2017)

cold blood said:


> LaDiDa Mr. Fancypants     gong all high tech.
> 
> I use a pencil, paper and tape.
> 
> ...


That's too technical for me. I just write on the enclosure in marker. You city-slickers with your GPS and pencils...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## user 666 (Jul 25, 2017)

cold blood said:


> LaDiDa Mr. Fancypants     gong all high tech.
> 
> I use a pencil, paper and tape.
> 
> ...


last time i tried that I accidentally invented several new species.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## user 666 (Jul 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> That's too technical for me. I just write on the enclosure in marker. You city-slickers with your GPS and pencils...


the problem with markers is they sometimes soak into the plastic.

I like being able to reuse enclosures.


----------



## JoshDM020 (Jul 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> That's too technical for me. I just write on the enclosure in marker. You city-slickers with your GPS and pencils...


My momma told me pencils and markers is the devil. I write with paint hand crafted from plants and rocks mixed with animal fat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jul 25, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> My momma told me pencils and markers is the devil. I write with paint hand crafted from plants and rocks mixed with animal fat.


What is 'paint'?? Is that the stuff I use to draw pictures on the walls of my cave?? I dunno how to write. My mom says writing is for democrats.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## user 666 (Jul 25, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> Oh Brother, you had to ask.


The Ornithoctonus brother is a pretty awesome tarantula.


----------



## Sana (Jul 25, 2017)

Masking tape and a sharpie are a keeper's best friends.


----------



## nicodimus22 (Jul 25, 2017)

Label maker all the way. I'm not subjecting anyone else to my handwriting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jul 25, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Label maker all the way. I'm not subjecting anyone else to my handwriting.


I just love the neatness of a labeler.  I am actually on my second Brother P-Touch -- got 10+ years out of first one; but newer one is a bit fancier.  My fave is labeling cords -- makes computer cords so much neater; and you know which usb cord charges what.  And it does look professional on T tank fronts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MissHarlen (Jul 25, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> What is 'paint'?? Is that the stuff I use to draw pictures on the walls of my cave?? I dunno how to write. My mom says writing is for democrats.


darn those liberals and their literacy

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Leila (Jul 26, 2017)

Yup, I just use blank stickers and write on them with a very thin Sharpie. (except Nicoli's label. That came off the container he was shipped in. I wrote his name on there though. )

_But why do you tape the labels down if they are already stickers? _ Because the sticky side sucks, so the edges curl up if I do not secure them with tape.

Oh, and I promise there are actually spiders in those containers, but...they have all been reclusive turds lately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colette (Jul 26, 2017)

I use a little label printer with 24mm tape. I like it looking smart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers (Jul 26, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/cloudforestdesign/
They make nice, zoo-style labels.


----------

